# 2.6.1-rc1-love3 aka "Funky Fresh Kernel Of Ultra Coolne

## steel300

Man, Andrew Morton is killing me. He needs to slow down, before it kills me. Either way, I never fail to deliver. 2.6.1-rc1-love3 is here. It can be found here:

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1/2.6.1-love3

A list of what's included is in notes.txt. I'm posting this before the upload finishes, so if nothing is at the link, just wait a bit. 

Happy Compiling!

----------

## _Nomad_

Gonna try it right away... thanks for always keeping releases so fresh. Is this the second or third, today only  :Laughing: 

Seriously... Great job  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> Gonna try it right away... thanks for always keeping releases so fresh. Is this the second or third, today only 
> 
> Seriously... Great job 

 

I second that!

Thanks   :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

So much for going to bed   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> So much for going to bed  

 

hehe   :Laughing:  that's just what I was thinking ...

Gonna feel shit again at work tomorrow!

edit: cool, there's lirc and new bluetooth stuff!!

----------

## nepenthe

nice work man =)

----------

## Jazz

Seriously cool stuff !! compiling as i post !

Man, you're gonna pay for this Steel300 ! i wont be able to getup early tomm .. why ? cuz i HAD to compile this lovely love sources   :Wink: 

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## scoobydu

New bluetooth, lirc, UDF Packet writing build Ok, but no time to test further.

edit: Well I'll leave a cdrw formatting ... gotta sleep ..

----------

## Wedge_

Compiled without a single problem  :Smile: 

 *scoobydu wrote:*   

> UDF Packet writing build Ok, but no time to test further.
> 
> edit: Well I'll leave a cdrw formatting ... gotta sleep ..

 

I'm going to try it out tomorrow as well. I think the "quick" format has been going for ~15 mins so far   :Razz: 

----------

## Jazz

Well the kernel compiled like a charm ! no probs soo far.. also the elevator=cfq seems to be rewally great... i was watching a dvd while my processor being 100% for more than 30 mins... 

And absolutely no glitch.., yet i wanted to know more about nigg peggins on the fly scheduler.. maybe its something like that !

Anyways, great work steelie !   :Wink: 

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## Wedge_

The CD finished formatting just as I was about to go to bed, so I tried to run pktsetup as it says in the instructions. Unfortunately it segfaulted and this appeared in my dmesg: 

```
Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000024

 printing eip:

c015bd90

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c015bd90>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010246

EIP is at set_blocksize+0x40/0xa0

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000800   ecx: 00000200   edx: dea5e084

esi: dea5e040   edi: dea5e580   ebp: 00000000   esp: d6e17ec8

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process pktsetup (pid: 5313, threadinfo=d6e16000 task=d771f300)

Stack: d6e17ed8 dea5e040 00000000 c02f575a dea5e040 00000800 00000000 dfc97c80 

       dea5e580 c015ca18 dea5e580 da07d800 c15203c0 c015c330 c015c350 d6e17f14 

       dea5e58c 00000000 00000000 da07d800 da07d800 dea5e580 dffe4ec0 c015cda4 

Call Trace:

 [<c02f575a>] pkt_open+0xea/0x120

 [<c015ca18>] do_open+0x148/0x420

 [<c015c330>] bdev_test+0x0/0x20

 [<c015c350>] bdev_set+0x0/0x10

 [<c015cda4>] blkdev_open+0x34/0x80

 [<c0153757>] dentry_open+0x147/0x210

 [<c0153602>] filp_open+0x62/0x70

 [<c0153a9b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c0418d46>] sysenter_past_esp+0x43/0x65

Code: 00 fe ff ff 3d 00 0e 00 00 77 07 8d 43 ff 85 d8 74 11 b8 ea ff ff ff 8b 5c                                    24 04 8b 74 24 08 83 c4 0c c3 8b 46 40 b9 00 02 00 00 <8b> 40 24 85 c0 74 10 0f                                    b7 80 1a 01 00 00 0f b7 d0 66 85 c0 0f 
```

Maybe it's because I'm using udev instead of devfs, or because UDF support is builtin instead of as a module...it can wait until the morning  :Smile: 

----------

## ProtectionFault

Much more than only great work...!

This rocks!

----------

## malloc

Everything worked fine here. Good Job again steel

----------

## OneOfOne

keep the good work!

compiled just fine, haven't rebooted yet.

peace

----------

## irasnyd

Compiled just fine for me too, I rebooted into it, but I haven't spent much time yet.  It seems okay so far though.  Nice work!!

----------

## charlieg

```
charlie@mightymax charlie $ cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.1-rc1-love3 (root@mightymax.charlietech.com) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Tue Jan 6 02:18:02 GMT 2004
```

 :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## gmichels

dumb question here:

 *Quote:*   

> Applied 2.6.0-radeon-igp.patch
> 
> Testing: Going through more thoroughly since errors were reported last
> 
> time, patch applied with a couple of errors, going through by hand,
> ...

 

I have a notebook with ATI Radeon IGP320M (mobility U1). Would I benefit from this patch? If so, how?

I am struggling to get DRM working on my xfree...

----------

## silverchris

it will not compile it dies with this error

```
  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/ali-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/ati-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/amd-k7-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/amd64-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/sworks-agp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/agp/via-agp.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_cp_init_ring_buffer':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:859: structure has no member named `agp_vm_start'

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_do_init_cp':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:1212: structure has no member named `agp_buffers_offset'

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/drm] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

btw this is my first time trying love-sources

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

i compiled with reiser4 and its working just fine, i got a new 250 Gig hard drive and formatted 240 GB of it regular reiserfs and made a 10 Gig reiser4 partition, and my experiences have been great so far, no errors and it performs great, if my experiences are any indication of the beta, i can hardly wait for the final release.

----------

## Redeeman

damn, i know i should have taken the later bus to school!

----------

## Redeeman

hehe, i almost feel sorry for steel300, now rc2 is out   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wishkah

Hehehe, bleeding edge  :Smile:   Nice work.

----------

## sca

Is this patch incorporated in this/the next release? (I hope so!)

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, it seems as though in the report:
> 
> http://isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0013-mremap.txt
> 
> And from the looks of mm/mremap.c
> ...

 

----------

## scoobydu

 *Quote:*   

> [Unfortunately it segfaulted

 

Mine must have finished, but had a power cut overnight, so couldnt check for any status messages this morning.

Last kernel, I had the same problem, segfaulted at the same stage. Then tried to reformat the disk, and the format kept failing with seek errors?

Will try the new version tonight ...

----------

## Wedge_

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> i compiled with reiser4 and its working just fine, i got a new 250 Gig hard drive and formatted 240 GB of it regular reiserfs and made a 10 Gig reiser4 partition, and my experiences have been great so far, no errors and it performs great, if my experiences are any indication of the beta, i can hardly wait for the final release.

 

So is Reiser4 working for you?

 *la_Nce wrote:*   

> Is this patch incorporated in this/the next release? (I hope so!)
> 
>  *Quote:*   Yes, it seems as though in the report:
> 
> http://isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0013-mremap.txt
> ...

 

If you're worried, that patch should apply fine to -love3.

----------

## PrakashP

kernel works fine for me  :Smile:  (except alsa...) Anyone noticed this as well:

Now usb devices ar int the subdir /dev/usb/ (perhaps even since first rc1)

I was wondering why my printer wasn't working...

----------

## Wedge_

@steel300: it looks like you can drop the nvidia-agp patch from the next release. The code that it adds is being put back into the kernel - this is from the 2.6.1-rc2 changelog: 

```
<davej@redhat.com>

   [AGPGART] Merge missing chunk of NVIDIA nForce agpgart driver.

   This bit has been in the 2.4 driver since it appeared, but I dropped

   it (partly deliberatly), and then forgot all about it.

   Turns out that some systems really need this stuff, as their BIOS hasn't

   set up the IORRs.

   

   http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1521
```

These forums get a mention in the bug report  :Smile: 

----------

## gonzalo

 *la_Nce wrote:*   

> Is this patch incorporated in this/the next release? (I hope so!)
> 
>  *Quote:*   Yes, it seems as though in the report:
> 
> http://isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0013-mremap.txt
> ...

 

And if it's not...

Are you sure the same patch works for 2.4 and 2.6??

----------

## neenee

thanks steel300  :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

gonzalo: have you looked at the patch? It only adds about 7 lines to mremap.c, and it applied fine to 2.6.1-rc1-love3. I don't see why it wouldn't work on 2.6.

----------

## gonzalo

ok, i just needed an answer, thank youLast edited by gonzalo on Tue Jan 06, 2004 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

The isec patch is going in on the next release and I'm reversing the Radeon Patch. The radeon patch is alot of work for not much gain. Look for it later today, or tomorrow. I'm thinking of taking this one in a different direction, but we'll see how much time I have (damn women).

@Wedge_ 

Thanks for being so helpful while I am unable to post. I really appreciate it.

----------

## didl

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The isec patch is going in on the next release

 

Linus posted the following patch on LKML and I think this is in rc2

```

---

===== mm/mremap.c 1.33 vs edited =====

--- 1.33/mm/mremap.c    Sat Aug 23 23:50:10 2003

+++ edited/mm/mremap.c  Mon Jan  5 08:34:21 2004

@@ -315,5 +315,9 @@

        old_len = PAGE_ALIGN(old_len);

        new_len = PAGE_ALIGN(new_len);

 

+       /* Don't allow the degenerate cases */

+       if (!(old_len | new_len))

+               goto out;

+

        /* new_addr is only valid if MREMAP_FIXED is specified */

        if (flags & MREMAP_FIXED) {

                if (new_addr & ~PAGE_MASK)

-

```

----------

## pakman

I get the same errors with love3 and the radeon module about agp_vm_start as poster above. Compile dies there. -love2 seems to compile OK, still testing it now.

A shame you think its more work than its worth, loads of laptops have these radeon IGP graphics cards and currently aren't very well supported under linux (thats 3d support, 2d works fine). I guess it needs a patched XFree86 which is also extra work. Lots of people have shown interest in getting this working on the DRI and XFree86 mailing lists/bug trackers.

I ask for it to be left in, since I'm a selfish bastard with an IGP card, and also there seems to be quite a lot of interesting in a kernel with this included.

Added: oh btw, -love2 works great,  good work  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

rc2-love1 is on the way. pakman made a good point, and it will include the radeon-igp patches. I will do everyhing I can, short of rewriting the kernel, to make that patch apply correctly. It should be up relatively soon. I already have the base layed out (same patches as last release, just finishing the compile). Now, I'm just looking for other interesting things to throw in. I'm contacting Robert Love (NOT lovechild) about his kernel messaging layer. I would like to include it if possible. Either way, there will be a new release today.

----------

## nepenthe

sounds awesome steel.... =)

----------

## MrDooM

hrhrhr, everyday i'm compiling a new kernel   :Laughing: 

but they all are workking fine...

thx steel

MrDooM

----------

## pakman

Hrm, I'm still playing with the radeon stuff, takes ages for xfree to compile so will be a while.

Where does that IGP patch come from? Theres one floating around for xfree86 that replaces the kernel radeon module. Just wondering if that one makes putting the kernel patch in redundant.

See post by uberlord halfway down https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47858&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=radeon+igp+dri&start=50

I've got the -love2 radeon & ati-agp module loaded but it won't play with the stock gentoo xfree build. Am just installing newer xfree86 to test it with the agp patch mentioned in the post above.

Confusion! Basically if you felt like leaving out the radeon AGP module there are alternative methods, but I can't speak personally for which one works, not for a few hours more anyway...

Update: FYI. got DRM all working by using the patched xfree86 from the above linked post and replacing the -love2 radeon.ko with the one from xfree86 (added by the igp patch). this also needs the ati_agp and agpgart from -love2 to workLast edited by pakman on Tue Jan 06, 2004 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

I think I found a better patch for the radeon igp stuff. I found it here:

http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/nx9005/kernel26.php

It fixes the DMR radeon IGP stuff, HP Omnibook Module, one-touch key patch, and PowerNow! patch. We'll see how it goes. I'm compiling on a 600 MHz laptop, so I'm still compiling an all yessed kernel from about 10 this morning. Once that finishes, I'll get the Radeon Stuff working , then we'll have a new release.

----------

## MrNugget

Erm Guys, i often heard about a schedueler, but, how this affect me? How to use it? And what is it? And principal: What cool features can i use with love sources? I use 2.6.1-love-rc1 and just compiled the normal things..  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

The scheduler is what determines which programs run at which time, and for how long. The CFQ scheduler is the most highly tuned for the desktop use. Add  'elevator=cfq' to the end of the kernel line in you [grub|lilo].conf to use the CFQ I/O scheduler. 

The cool things in -love are mostly implemented silently (Con's VM swappiness, ide fixes, etc.). The cool ones that you can test are bootsplash, reiser4, UDF packet writing, bluetooth stuff, and LIRC support. We really need testers for reiser4 and UDF packet writing if you want to help out. 

Future cool things include (hopefully): -rml kernel, kernel messaging layer, more make hardware work stuff, and others.

----------

## Pink

Many thanks Steel..I cannot say how good these are!

Anyway, perfect compile for 2.6.1-love3, with, udf, reiser4, bootsplash. Haven't yet used the udf and reiser4, but this is the first time I have managed to get them to compile.

my specs below if any help.

Asus A7N8X (nforce2)

2.8 K7

512MB pc3200

Nvidia Ti4200, 64MB (Using nvidia's AGP, not the kernel ones)

looking forward to the new one (rc2-love1) so I can have another late night - this is great   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jazz

Man,.. i'm keen at helping with the reiser4 stuff... but after i get a partition to reiserfs4 then what ?

I mean what do i do then ? just copy and read from that partition ? is tha it ?

Or u want us to install gentoo on it and do some funky stuff...

Pls let us know..

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## charlieg

I have to say this is the best kernel I've had yet.

Although with recent love-sources (2.6.0 upwards) I've had a few issues wrt to Java where Java apps will stop responding to keyb input for a while (<5s) - probably because they have lots of threads in a single process (I'm using nptl) - but that's getting better with every update.

Btw, what would be the best scheduler for games?  Would a choice of cfq or as particularly effect 3d performance?

----------

## Belgabor

Could you please put the sources in the 'right' directory? I've been playing a lot with diffrent sources lately (mostly because of the Gb nic bug in mm patches with 2.6.1-rc1) and so made a small script that updates the /usr/src/linux symlink to /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`. As love-sources lacks the rc1 in the pathname this doesnt work. (Forget my comment if this is fixed in love3, me waiting for rc2  :Wink:  )

----------

## scoobydu

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> The CD finished formatting just as I was about to go to bed, so I tried to run pktsetup as it says in the instructions. Unfortunately it segfaulted and this appeared in my dmesg: 
> 
> ```
> Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000024
> 
> ...

 

Exactly the same error for me.  :Rolling Eyes: 

From this device;

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0a5c:2033 Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth

Bluetooth gives me:

 hub 1-3:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 9

bcm203x_probe: Mini driver request failed

bcm203x: probe of 1-3.3:1.0 failed with error -5

I need to investigate further ...   :Confused: 

----------

## sca

Ah, st00pid question:

how do I use the runtime selectable I/O scheduler?

@Wedge_: I knew that the patch applies / compiles cleanly, I just wanted to make steel300 (btw. great patchset  :Very Happy:  ) aware of it  :Smile: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *la_Nce wrote:*   

> Ah, st00pid question:
> 
> how do I use the runtime selectable I/O scheduler?
> 
> @Wedge_: I knew that the patch applies / compiles cleanly, I just wanted to make steel300 (btw. great patchset  ) aware of it 

 

add  elevator=cfq  to your grub kernel line.

----------

## Jazz

Ok this is bad... nothing to do with the sources but still bad..

I made a reiserfs4 partition, copied a file to it.. but now i cant delete it !!!   :Shocked: 

When i try my system goes BANG.. hard freeze.. not freeze actually, but feels very bad..

The first time i try to remove it i get a nice and easy Segmentation fault...

But if i try the second time, KABOOM, my xmms freeses to death.. i cant even kill it. even the shell has to be forcefully removed.,

Whats with this now ? has anyone done any experimentation with reiserfs4 yet ?

Bye,

Jassi[/code]

----------

## michaelarch

@la_Nce

To change the I/O scheduler on the fly:

echo cfq > /sys/block/hdX/queue/io_scheduler

Where "X" is the drive to change.  Hope this helps.

Michael

----------

## steel300

The new patchset is all cooked up and waiting on the windowsill until I can upload it. Iowa State began requiring a bastardized version of kerberos of authentication that noone can get working. I am, therefore unable to post the new release yet.

The naming convention is fixed on this release.

----------

## Wedge_

 *jassi wrote:*   

> I made a reiserfs4 partition, copied a file to it.. but now i cant delete it !!!
> 
> When i try my system goes BANG.. hard freeze.. not freeze actually, but feels very bad..
> 
> The first time i try to remove it i get a nice and easy Segmentation fault...
> ...

 

That's exactly the behaviour I get. I copied over a gig of files onto it, which went fine, then tried to delete one and it segfaults. I try anything else and the process freezes and can't be killed, although it doesn't affect anything else. If you check your dmesg there should be all kinds of nasty stuff in there after the segfault. Guess we'll just need to wait for an updated snapshot  :Sad: 

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The new patchset is all cooked up and waiting on the windowsill until I can upload it. Iowa State began requiring a bastardized version of kerberos of authentication that noone can get working. I am, therefore unable to post the new release yet.
> 
> The naming convention is fixed on this release.

 

Looking forward to it  :Smile: 

Edit: while I'm waiting, I'll try Reiser4 on 2.6.0, just in case the problems are being caused by one of the other patches.

----------

## TheSoko

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The new patchset is all cooked up and waiting on the windowsill

 

Using love2 right now. I'll wait for the next patchset though.

Great job so far. These kernels run significantly faster than anything I've run on this box so far(which is really just RedHat and Win98).

----------

## ed0n

Thank you steel300 for your work.

I started _loving_ those sources (anyway I loved them before too but I seriously started this time)

----------

## Wedge_

Hmm, Reiser4 actually seems to work when using 2.6.0 without any additional patches. It doesn't segfault when I try to remove files, and I've been copying things backwards + forwards for a few minutes with no problems so far.

----------

## sca

 *michaelarch wrote:*   

> @la_Nce
> 
> To change the I/O scheduler on the fly:
> 
> echo cfq > /sys/block/hdX/queue/io_scheduler
> ...

 

Ah, yes! Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCoop

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Hmm, Reiser4 actually seems to work when using 2.6.0 without any additional patches. It doesn't segfault when I try to remove files, and I've been copying things backwards + forwards for a few minutes with no problems so far.

 

the first time i tried to mount it it segfaulted, then the second time it hard locked and I had to reboot..

might try a strace on it next time

----------

## Wedge_

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

>  *Wedge_ wrote:*   Hmm, Reiser4 actually seems to work when using 2.6.0 without any additional patches. It doesn't segfault when I try to remove files, and I've been copying things backwards + forwards for a few minutes with no problems so far. 
> 
> the first time i tried to mount it it segfaulted, then the second time it hard locked and I had to reboot..
> 
> might try a strace on it next time

 

I think it's something in the mm patchset that's causing the problems, it was fine on 2.6.0 and 2.6.1-rc1, but when I applied 2.6.1-rc1-mm2 and tried again, it ran into a problem unmounting the partition, although reading and removing files worked fine.

----------

## Jake

I got an oops trying to start X with /usr as reiser4 and cfq for I/O. I switched to 2.6.1-rc1 with only cfq, reiser4, and mremap patches, but tried "as" rather than cfq, and it worked. I haven't tried "as" on love-sources or cfq on 2.6.1-rc1. Has anyone else had problems with reiser4 and cfq (could be why reiser4 works only on vanilla 2.6.0)? The little I gathered from the oops seemed to suggest reiser4's atomic read/writing wasn't playing well with cfq.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Jake wrote:*   

> I got an oops trying to start X with /usr as reiser4 and cfq for I/O. I switched to 2.6.1-rc1 with only cfq, reiser4, and mremap patches, but tried "as" rather than cfq, and it worked. I haven't tried "as" on love-sources or cfq on 2.6.1-rc1. Has anyone else had problems with reiser4 and cfq (could be why reiser4 works only on vanilla 2.6.0)? The little I gathered from the oops seemed to suggest reiser4's atomic read/writing wasn't playing well with cfq.

 

I usually add "elevator=cfq" to my kernel options in the bootloader, so I haven't tried it with the AS yet. I'll give it a go sometime soon. 

Edit: bah, using AS still results in the same kind of problems.

I noticed something strange - try copying a few hundred megs of files onto the Reiser4 partition, then delete them all and run "df -hT". I still get the space usage displayed as if all the files were still there, unless I do a sync, after which the correct value appears  :Confused: 

Edit #2: Well, I seem to have made some progress. Back using -love3, with a few small changes, and it no longer seems to have problems removing files. Normal reading/writing seems to be OK. Mounting works at least once, but unmount always gives this or something very similar. I'll make a diff of the changes if anyone else wants to try them.

Edit #3: Here's the patch - love3-reiser4-tinychanges.patch.  I'm not sure the 1st and 3rd changes make are relevant at all, but I left them in anyway.

----------

## Jake

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I usually add "elevator=cfq" to my kernel options in the bootloader, so I haven't tried it with the AS yet. I'll give it a go sometime soon. 
> 
> Edit: bah, using AS still results in the same kind of problems.
> ...

 

Your error looks like the one I got. I've also noticed the trouble with massive deletes failing to be seen by df. I'll have to try umounting and see if cfq works in 2.6.1-rc1. Hopefully the problem isn't in one of the many mm patches that makes up most of the difference between love and vanilla. If that's the case, it'll be tough to track down.

Results- cfq seems to be working fine with 2.6.1-rc1, but I do get an oops umountingLast edited by Jake on Wed Jan 07, 2004 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charlieg

 *michaelarch wrote:*   

> @la_Nce
> 
> To change the I/O scheduler on the fly:
> 
> echo cfq > /sys/block/hdX/queue/io_scheduler
> ...

 

That's gotta go down as tip of the year.  I've been dying to try out different schedulers but never wanted to reboot whenever I was thinking about it.  But you don't have to reboot!  I should have known - you almost _never_ need to reboot in Linux (kernel upgrades only, but I bet there's a way around that one too!).

----------

## antisthenes

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *michaelarch wrote:*   @la_Nce
> 
> To change the I/O scheduler on the fly:
> 
> echo cfq > /sys/block/hdX/queue/io_scheduler
> ...

 

Depends on your definition of reboot...kexec might be your ticket.

----------

## jaingaurav

hey just wanna say steel, great job, and I was wondering if you're planning to add supermount at anytime?

thanks.. and keep up the great work

----------

## Wedge_

I think supermount is only going to get added if there is enough demand for it, because IIRC it takes a bit of effort to get it patched in and compiling properly.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The new patchset is all cooked up and waiting on the windowsill until I can upload it. Iowa State began requiring a bastardized version of kerberos of authentication that noone can get working. I am, therefore unable to post the new release yet.

 

something tells me that the authentication is being done on windows, probably nt 4 or maybe an early version of 2000, because i know that microsoft got sued by the creators of kerberos for their completely non-standard implementation, anyway i hope the situation gets resolved soon cause i'm looking forward to the next release, especially if it has the -rml stuff.

----------

## MrNugget

Ok, thank you, i will test a new schedueler when i'm under linux again and rc2 is out. Im just in a "creed crisis" about linux and windows..

----------

## steel300

I've managed to get parts of what they want working. I'm doing the complete renaming process by hand over a cli ftp interface. Needlees to say, it's not the quickest, but It's working. 

@Wedge_

The two changes that only stop warnings are really not needed. The GNU compiler suite makes those changes automatically during compile, the warning just says that it made those changes. So, I'll leave them out until the next release. Good work, and thank you for all of your help.

----------

## steel300

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   The new patchset is all cooked up and waiting on the windowsill until I can upload it. Iowa State began requiring a bastardized version of kerberos of authentication that noone can get working. I am, therefore unable to post the new release yet. 
> 
> something tells me that the authentication is being done on windows, probably nt 4 or maybe an early version of 2000, because i know that microsoft got sued by the creators of kerberos for their completely non-standard implementation, anyway i hope the situation gets resolved soon cause i'm looking forward to the next release, especially if it has the -rml stuff.

 

It actually runs on *NIX machines. We've just modified the hell out of in such a way that it is no longer compliant with kerberos standards. The one thing they wanted was extended tickets, which they had to modify the source for. Since they are Computer Scientists who are good with BASIC, there C programming is greatly lacking. They broke every communication protocol standard by extending the ticket lifetime. Don't ask me how, they don't release there source code.

----------

## Redeeman

this new release, is it up now? and, does it include the reiser4 patch wedge_ made?

----------

## tageiru

Im getting the same error for the radeon drm stuff

```

  LD      drivers/char/agp/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_drv.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_cp_init_ring_buffer':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:859: structure has no member named `agp_vm_start'

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_do_init_cp':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:1212: structure has no member named `agp_buffers_offset'

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/drm] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Any ideas?

----------

## nephros

Just returned from Xmas holidays and was thrilled to find another love release.

Thanks to all the lovesourcers!

However there is a tiny glitch (typo) in drivers/char/watchdog/amd76x_tco.c in line 257; patch below fixes it:

```

--- drivers/char/watchdog/amd7xx_tco.c.orig     2004-01-08 01:59:01.909521854 +0100

+++ drivers/char/watchdog/amd7xx_tco.c  2004-01-08 02:00:00.433345037 +0100

@@ -253,7 +253,7 @@

                return -ESPIPE;

 

        if (len) {

-               if (!nowayout)

+               if (!nowayout) {

                        size_t i;

                        char c;

                        expect_close = 0;

```

This is for 2.6.1-love3, in case I missed a fix in this thread.

----------

## jarthel

is this the latest? http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1_rc2/2.6.1_rc2-love1/

Thanks

jayel

----------

## steel300

 *jarthel wrote:*   

> is this the latest? http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.1_rc2/2.6.1_rc2-love1/
> 
> Thanks
> 
> jayel

 

The latest and the greatest. Download and enjoy!

----------

## sawanv

Hello.

Can anyone tell me how to start mucking around with Packet CD writing? Would like to help out in testing it.....

Thanks

Sawan

----------

## Wedge_

 *sawanv wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me how to start mucking around with Packet CD writing? Would like to help out in testing it..... 

 

First, you obviously need to compile the support into the kernel for packet writing  :Smile:  I also compiled in UDF support (filesystem section). Go here and follow the instructions. You can skip #1 to #4 once you've got your -love3 kernel compiled. The udftools package is in portage (emerge udftools), which takes care of #5 (I did try the CVS version but it wouldn't compile). I don't think #6 is needed if you have UDF support in the kernel already. Then just go through #7 - #11 as it says there and see if it works. I've only tried it once so far and it segfaulted on step #10.

----------

## sawanv

Right. Will try out and let you know....thanks.

Sawan

UPDATE:

Tried it...here is what happens:

On step 10 ("pktsetup /dev/pktcdvd0 /dev/sr0"), the command segfaults the first time around. The second time, it just hangs and there seems to be no way to kill it.

Any ideas?

Sawan

----------

## Wedge_

 *sawanv wrote:*   

> UPDATE:
> 
> Tried it...here is what happens:
> 
> On step 10 ("pktsetup /dev/pktcdvd0 /dev/sr0"), the command segfaults the first time around. The second time, it just hangs and there seems to be no way to kill it.
> ...

 

That's exactly what happens for me as well. See my post here for the error I get.

----------

## sawanv

@wedge:

But how did you get all the nice error messages? How come I dont get any? Not Fair!!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Sawan

----------

## Wedge_

Check the output of the "dmesg" command, and you should see the same thing I got  :Smile: 

----------

## ares

Sorry for my noob's...

What's  elevator=cfq ??

----------

## PrakashP

I think it is HIGH time for a sticky post: "Love-sources FAQ"

----------

## ares

THX

----------

## sawanv

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry for my noob's... 
> 
>  What's elevator=cfq ??
> 
> 

 

This tells the kernel what algorithm to use for the scheduler. Supposedly the algorithm pointed to by "cfq" is better for multimedia desktops and not so good with server application or high I/O requirements. 

I am using it with my general desktop and doesnt seem any different to me. Sound, video, and cdr worked well together even with the default scheduler.....

You can find more information on http//:kerneltrap.org

Sawan

----------

## tdb

Count Me on the list of people with Radeon compilation issues.

```
  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC [M]  drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_cp_init_ring_buffer':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:859: structure has no member named `agp_vm_start'

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c: In function `radeon_do_init_cp':

drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.c:1212: structure has no member named `agp_buffers_offset'

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/drm] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

----------

## ares

 *sawanv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sorry for my noob's... 
> 
>  What's elevator=cfq ??
> 
>  
> ...

 

Option  elevator=cfq function in lilo.conf ?

----------

## MrNugget

I think you have to put that in the append part

image = /boot/bla

 label=bla

 append="elevator=cfq"

----------

## ares

Thx..

----------

